# graduating at 22 or 23 this normal



## nameless56

Ok I'm going for a computer engineering degree and one semester I did horrible due to lack of motivation and I started at low level math in my freshman year because I didn't really try in high school due to depression even though I had the highest math score in my high school on the state test. I just talked to my advisor and he told me if I pass all my classes I'll be graduating when I'm still 22 or right after I just turn 23. Do you think this is around a normal time cause sometimes I read that people finishing college at 21. Well my graduating year is 2014 so I think this is normal. The only thing that bothers me is missing out on girls. I had so many chances in my first two years because they were general classes and I even had girls just wanting me to approach them cause they were staring me down hard but I just got over my sa but I still was a bit shy. Oh well I hope my schooling pays off.


----------



## Frostbite

Pshh 23 is fine. Don't worry about it. I graduated at 31.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

reiitaia said:


> Every one of my classmates in engineering say that they will take at least 6-7 years to finish their degree, so a lot of them won't be graduating until 23-24. I don't think most engineering and science students graduate by 21.


What? Is this true? I'm starting an engineering degree next year and I can't afford to take more than 4 years...


----------



## SuperSky

Remnant of Dawn said:


> What? Is this true? I'm starting an engineering degree next year and I can't afford to take more than 4 years...


Nah, 4 years is quite doable. Some uni's/eng degrees would be harder than others but most of my class (who didn't drop it or do double degrees or whatever) did it in 4.


----------



## smallfries

Personally, I don't think graduating from college at 21 is a normal age. University degrees are called "four year degrees", used synonymous with "bachelor's degree" in the United States for that reason. If they graduate at 21, they're quick! I am going to be barely 23 when I graduate, and I have a shorter major. As an engineering major, people expect you to graduate quite awhile after 21 because it's intense, and requires more credits than a social sciences degree like mine. You CAN do it in four years, but it's not typical. (I work in a center where I advise students on their classes, so that's why I know). No big deal! You're doing great. And yeah, I haven't dated much because guys intimidate me haha, but there are other things to do at school anyway.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm almost 23, dropped out of high school, never went to college, and never had luck with girls. Don't worry, your fine.


----------



## nameless56

SuperSky said:


> Nah, 4 years is quite doable. Some uni's/eng degrees would be harder than others but most of my class (who didn't drop it or do double degrees or whatever) did it in 4.


it's all the math and science requirements that make the degree a bit difficult i'm going all out this fall semester I already know I'm gonna be burnt out after but I know it will be worth it. If things go right this fall and I study and work hard, the rest of my courses will be somewhat a breeze and I will be done with math and science I like both subjects but hate the work required to pass them. I usually have no problem passing any of my computer classes or anything related to my engineering. I'm just worried about my last semesters because my scholarships last only four years and I might be paying for a semester or two which would probably cost me about 8 grand oh well it will be worth it I hope. Calculus 3, Differential Equations, and Physics 2 my mind is going to explode.


----------



## asphodel

People sometimes graduate even later and turn out fine. Life's not always so straightforward.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

reiitaia said:


> Well, at my university, you can technically graduate in 4 years so long as you always get your needed classes and you place into Calculus the first semester. Pretty much, everything has to go according to plan.


I know my uni expects you to graduate in 4 years, they sent me this flowchart and everything. I have some AP credit too so I think I'll be fine, barring any kind of breakdown, I just panicked a bit because a 5th year would bog me down with terrible debt.

Thanks, and by the way graduating at 22 or 23 seems fine to me. I wouldn't even worry about the extra years at all if I could afford them financially.


----------



## Nono441

asphodel said:


> People sometimes graduate even later and turn out fine. Life's not always so straightforward.


This. I used to think education was this factory-like thing where you enter a fresh student and automatically pop out out of the system a few years later, fully prepared for work.

But life isn't that predictable. There are setbacks, shortcuts, etc.. which is what makes it interesting (and stressful)


----------



## jc90

Nono441 said:


> This. I used to think education was this factory-like thing where you enter a fresh student and automatically pop out out of the system a few years later, fully prepared for work.
> 
> But life isn't that predictable. There are setbacks, shortcuts, etc.. which is what makes it interesting (and stressful)


Haha, I used to this same thing. I didn't understand college at all until I started attending. I'm 23 and still haven't finished but I'm dieing to. It hurts to see everybody else finally crossing the finish line and getting their certificate or degrees and you still haven't accomplished **** in 3 years.


----------



## prettyful

that is not old at all to be graduating! i actually would have graduated at 22 but my birthday is late in the year


----------



## regg

Hey totally normal dude. I'm graduating next year too. And I'll be 23 as well.


----------



## millenniumman75

reiitaia said:


> Every one of my classmates in engineering say that they will take at least 6-7 years to finish their degree, so a lot of them won't be graduating until 23-24. I don't think most engineering and science students graduate by 21.





Remnant of Dawn said:


> What? Is this true? I'm starting an engineering degree next year and I can't afford to take more than 4 years...





SuperSky said:


> Nah, 4 years is quite doable. Some uni's/eng degrees would be harder than others but most of my class (who didn't drop it or do double degrees or whatever) did it in 4.


Most engineering degrees are five-year degrees, mine was....although I went into a sixth year because I didn't really take full-time hours until my final year. It was a quarterly school and I graduated in March, 1999 - three months shy of 24.

Most people I went to school with graduated the previous year - they went full-time.


----------



## SuperSky

millenniumman75 said:


> Most engineering degrees are five-year degrees, mine was....although I went into a sixth year because I didn't really take full-time hours until my final year. It was a quarterly school and I graduated in March, 1999 - three months shy of 24.
> 
> Most people I went to school with graduated the previous year - they went full-time.


Oh ok, weird. All the ones I've seen from Aussie universities are 4 years, including honours thesis thingo.


----------



## Eurehl

I'm exactly like you, I am 22 years old and I'm graduating in computer engineering but I feel that I'm graduating late and actually, feel dumber than my classmates that are younger than me (2/1 year old). I know that part of this delay was not my fault, but I still feel responsible for it and obsessed in being the very best at my course and knowing even more things (be it the field I'm studying or other subjects). And I also feel down when I start to think that I could already have my degree and could already be working and getting a masters degree. Instead, here I am still in college.


----------



## Starss

Umm people usually graduate at 22 it really depends on their birthday like if you were born between the months of Jan-May, but 23 is fine too.


----------



## thisismeyo

im prob gonna graduate at 24-25 danngggg idk if I still want to go to college


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

lol, I'm 22 and I want to go back to school after graduating from college two months ago. I really don't think age matters at all when it comes to education.


----------



## seaport

talkswithkeyboard said:


> lol, I'm 22 and I want to go back to school after graduating from college two months ago. I really don't think age matters at all when it comes to education.


I agree! Its never too late to go back to or complete a university program. While I understand that a lot of people want to (or may need to) finish as soon as possible in order to enter the job market and start earning money, I don't understand why there's this four-year expectation. I think its unrealistic and kind of goes against what college is supposed to be about (enrichment through learning and development).


----------



## sansd

It is very common to not graduate in four years, so yes, it's pretty normal.


----------



## blu xo

Graduated at 22. No big deal! Don't worry about it.


----------



## foe

FoundAndLost said:


> I'm almost 23, dropped out of high school, never went to college, and never had luck with girls. Don't worry, your fine.


Not the end of the world for you either. Get a GED, then go to college. You'll most likely start off at a community college but that's not even a bad thing. If you do well in community college and graduate, you can go further.

There is also vocational/post-secondary schools too.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

foe said:


> Not the end of the world for you either. Get a GED, then go to college. You'll most likely start off at a community college but that's not even a bad thing. If you do well in community college and graduate, you can go further.
> 
> There is also vocational/post-secondary schools too.


I actually went back to an adult school and got my diploma. I'm also starting college next year when I'm 24. I'm still a **** up though.


----------



## Silent Corner

Today people are actually taking longer to graduate because of the price. A lot of older people are also going back to school too. School will always be there at any age don't worry! I'm probably going to be 23 when I graduate.


----------



## nameless56

man i'm really scared of this upcoming semester i hope i can push myself to pass these classes right now im not too worried about what age i graduate i just dont want to take anymore math and science lol


----------



## rickey

im probably gonna be 25 at least when I graduate with a bachelor's


----------



## nycdude

It doesn't matter at what age u graduate just graduate, LOL


----------



## el kanguro

Damn, im going to be 24 and im just starting


----------



## WhatBITW

If (no, WHEN) I go back next year, I'll be 20 so won't graduate till 23 (three year degrees here). So normal I guess...?


----------



## TSVM15

I'm going to graduate at 23. 22+ grads are a lot more common than stats tend to show. Summer birthdays anyone?


----------



## dave twothree

I'm going into my final year of university and I'll be 24 when I graduate. I don't think it's that weird.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

That would be early. 21 means 3 years of college. I'm 21 right now and will be 22 when I graduate which will be my fourth year and I started right after HS. A lot of people I know are in their late twenties. I have even met people in their 50's working on a BA. It's really not a big deal. Age means nothing, it's far more important that you actually get a degree.


----------



## Silent Ninja 88

It's not weird. Being 30+ living in a dorm with a 19 year old is weird.


----------



## jc90

Silent Ninja 88 said:


> It's not weird. Being 30+ living in a dorm with a 19 year old is weird.


Is that even allowed?

Anyway, I'm 23 and was supposed to be graduated in May. Well, **** hit the fan and I might not be finished until I'm 24 or 25. **** statistics. Graduate when you do. Society puts too many expectations on people to where you feel like you can't do anything at your own pace. I've learned to just quietly shoot society the finger.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I was supposed to graduate at 21 (going on 22) but now I'll prbably graduate at 22 (going on 23) due to me changing my major from computer science to accounting. I was misled into taking computer science because of the misconception that people who are good at math should take it. I'm still pretty angry at the people around me for it.

People always say that it's not that bad but I can't help but feel like I failed a grade even though you can't technically fail a year in college.


----------



## AllToAll

I read somewhere that the average age of a college grad is 25. I graduated two weeks shy of my 24th birthday. Everyone hits bumps during their academic career that delays their graduation day, so 23 is not at all old to graduate.


----------



## alenclaud

I'll be nearly 25 when graduating from agronomy. Try not hurry. Same goes for your issue with girls, just give your chances a chance, if that makes sense.


----------



## zounou

23 is still young!
I might be 25 when I graduate


----------



## sylbea

Age doesn't matter as long where education is concerned. People from all walks of lives pursue it regardless.

I'll be 22 and starting an art foundation course this year, and 24 when I finally declare a major. It'll be a while but I see it as another opportunity to make the most of regardless of the challenges.


----------



## Rainbat

It's fine. I won't have my bachelor's until I'm 24 or 25, and who knows when I'll get my master's.


----------



## Greenleaf62

I'll be almost 23 by the time I graduate.


----------



## Higgins

I'll be 25+ when I graduate (if I even stick to college). Trust me when I say that literally nobody will care how old you are when you get your degree.


----------



## artsavesmysoul

Thats not old at all there are people that have to be in college for like 6 to 7 years or more for like certain majors.


----------



## nameless56

well looks like I'll be graduating at 24 if things go on track from this point on I just dropped most of my classes this semester


----------



## WereGonnaMakeit

23 is nothing. I didn't graduate until 25. took me 6 1/2 yrs. I made a lot of mistakes, went to community college before transferring to a university , and switched my major.


----------



## BlackHearts

I honestly worry about this too! I always feel weird being in college "still" and hate the questionable looks I get from people when I say I'm an "undergraduate and 24". 

I will be 26 when I graduate!


----------



## llodell88

i'll be 27...started at 20. **** happens. i know very intelligent people who took 6 years or around that. i know someone a bit slow who took 10 or 11 years.


----------



## prehistoric

Just to add to the consensus, i'll be 27 when I graduate...fingers crossed


----------



## hmweasley

If I stay on track I'll graduate at 22, and that's as a student who started college immediately after high school. That's not old at all. Besides, I've had classes with adults whose children have grown up and now they've decided to go back to school, and most of them actually blend in with the other students quite well. Not in looks obviously, but I've worked with them on class assignments and everything and they get along with all of us as well as the other students. No one seems to have any stigma over it. I don't think anyone really cares about age in college.


----------

